# Torn Flooring



## jeepers128 (Jun 30, 2013)

Went out to the camper to check things out and by the heat register the floor split diagonally. Same with the vent by the bathroom. Now what can I do to repair it and why did it happen?


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

If you're in the "cold" part of the country, I'd guess it has to do with that. Our second camper, a brand new Fleetwood hybrid, had the linoleum split like you describe, fortunately only inside the front storage area, during the winter. The dealer said "It just sometimes happens in cold weather" and they fixed it under warranty. Sorry, I don't know how they did it, but it appeared to be a brand new piece they laid in there.


----------



## fastback44 (Jan 29, 2014)

I'd like to find out how to fix that also. Since the linoleum was applied to the entire floor before everything else it's going to require cutting it out and using quarter round to hold down the edges.that's the only way I can think to do it. If anybody has an easier way I'm all ears. I thought about ceramic tile but that would add to much weight.


----------



## jeepers128 (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

That is a typical cold weather split of the flooring. It is due to shrinkage and stress points where they cut the holes for the vents. If they were to cut the holes with radiused corners they flooring would not split but that takes two seconds longer to do than just getting after it with a razor knife.

Some people have completely re done the flooring with laminate. If you do a vinyl repair the only clean way is to replace the entire floor.


----------



## jeepers128 (Jun 30, 2013)

I am not as worried about what I am going to do now. I just know resale value might be a problem.


----------



## Hawks on the Road (Nov 10, 2013)

jeepers128 said:


> I am not as worried about what I am going to do now. I just know resale value might be a problem.


Just found out mine did exactly the same thing. Split at the 2 vents in the kitchen and entryway as well as the vent in the front bedroom. I am thinking of replacing with cork laminate. I will let you know how it turned out.


----------

